# 3 year old APHA filly (pic heavy!)



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Judging by the picture I can't really tell get her squared up and take a side view, front view, and a back view with her tailed pulled back then we might be able to judge her a little better. She's a pretty girl


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

lol thanks for trying  I can probably take pictures on my phone and then upload them tomorrow after class (it's supposed to be a nice day) I was waiting to post until I had better pics (I do have some decent ones but they're from her 2 year old year and they kept uploading all stretched on here) so I figured since it was snowing anyways I'd see if anyone could glean info from these ones  thank you again I love her to pieces she is definitely my baby! I swear she was born broke; and an attention ***** haha


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

found a front shot from this October ; I'll post new ones when she sheds


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I cannot believe you are riding a coming 4 year old that way. That is way to much work, way to fast, IMHO. She has no topline, no good muscling and is not fit or in shape. She does not carry herself correctly and hollows out her back a lot. She is very ewe necked and her shoulder is anything but impressive. In the pic with her and the trailer she is standing way under herself. That is all I can tell you without real confo pics. 

That horse should honestly just be starting loping, not running the pattern. She is very unbalanced and uncorrect. JMO.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

nherridge said:


> I cannot believe you are riding a coming 4 year old that way. That is way to much work, way to fast, IMHO. She has no topline, no good muscling and is not fit or in shape. She does not carry herself correctly and hollows out her back a lot. She is very ewe necked and her shoulder is anything but impressive. In the pic with her and the trailer she is standing way under herself. That is all I can tell you without real confo pics.
> 
> That horse should honestly just be starting loping, not running the pattern. She is very unbalanced and uncorrect. JMO.


She's not running the pattern at all, I only let her lope between barrels. So I'm not seeing where you're saying she's galloping; I would not let her gallop on barrels or anything else like that. When she was two I ponied her with a youth saddle; no one was riding her. I didn't even start her until she was 3 years and 3 months old.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not the best photos, but in most of the pictures it looks like she's slightly sickle hocked. Nothing awful (meaning I've seen much worse), but it's there in almost every side pic). In that last front view pic, she looks like she toes out a little in the front, but again, it's difficult to tell without a good, squared-up shot. I wouldn't say her shoulder is "anything but impressive," but the angle isn't great. Her shoulder looks pretty upright, which generally makes for a bumpier ride (and her trot looks rather bumpy). Her neck does look like it might be set-on a bit high, which makes for a more upright head carriage, but I wouldn't go so far as to call her ewe-necked. I agree that her topline needs some work, though.

I love her blaze. It's adorable.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with the above post about the work load you have this little horse doing, and that "barrel" stuff your doing with her needs to stop...totally the wrong way to go about it playing around or not.

She is cute but I foresee issues in her future. (as you can already see her back bone in this picture)
It looks like she holds her hind end tucked in a little too far under herself. (photo tied to trailer)

She also looks wormy (to me) in this picture and needs some weight on her butt, hip area, and shoulders.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

First, thank you for your critique. Her workload is really non-negotiable, for one she hasn't even seen barrels in over four months as I want to keep it fun for her and not strain her growing bones and tendons. She gets ridden about twice a week on light trail rides (ie under 1 hour). Why I said her workload is non-negotiable: I see my vet three times a week as I volunteer for him, he said as long as I'm not doing hard turns (like barrels) on her more than twice a month it shouldn't interfere with anything; however like I said she doesn't even do it that often, and I don't plan anymore until at least spring. She will never compete until at least six. The statement you said about her looking wormy I agree with, she was due for worming at this time and was wormed shortly after this photo. I don't honestly know if she had worms or not. 

I am not going to argue with you on her training, I do take her health and soundness into consideration. I love to hear all your opinions  thank you.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

There are clear clips of hand galloping in that video ... 4:15 ... & near 5 minutes ... Her workload for this age is kind of ridiculous. And yes, her back bone, hips, shoulders and neck are in bad shape in part to that. She is not in any shape for that hard riding. 

Conformationally wise, I have seen worse.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with the way she is being ridden. there are two olds that are perfecting slide stops and lead changes and have a way heavier work load, this mare is nearly 4, buy four years she can do pretty well as much as any 11 year old horse can. she is lacking in the muscle department and has some filling out to do, but like said above better pics would be nice. keep up the good work, looks like she will a make a good working horse!
good luck


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I could have sworn that video was called Bambi is 2 or something like that....am I losing my mind here folks?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I could have sworn that video was called Bambi is 2 or something like that....am I losing my mind here folks?



LOL maybe? but it says Bambi is 3.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

banman said:


> there is nothing wrong with the way she is being ridden. there are two olds that are perfecting slide stops and lead changes and have a way heavier work load, this mare is nearly 4, buy four years she can do pretty well as much as any 11 year old horse can. she is lacking in the muscle department and has some filling out to do, but like said above better pics would be nice. keep up the good work, looks like she will a make a good working horse!
> good luck


I would hate to meet the trainers of those two year olds. They would not have it well with me.

A four year old should not be able to perform like an 11 year old and not have issues later in life.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't risk riding her hard or sliding her at any age. She is a nice little horse, and sickle hocks will sometimes give you a smoother ride but they will also make her more succeptible to bone spavin.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

here's some more photos...I'm honestly not really sold that she is sickle hocked. I could be wrong obviously, but I'll post new pictures when she sheds, right now she's pretty fuzzy but maybe I will change my mind haha.
The first two are from sept/october and the last one was as an *almost* yearling.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Either she's seriously camped under on that second pic or she's sickle hocked. It'd be nice to see some good, squared-up side-on pics of her. Her being fuzzy or not isn't going to change the angle of her hocks.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree; however I want more of a critique than just her hocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

missnashvilletime said:


> I agree; however I want more of a critique than just her hocks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You did ... people commented on her shoulder, back, hocks, neck, pasterns, stance and legs ...


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute horse, can't critique because I know pretty much nada, but looks like she's a fun horse!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

missnashvilletime said:


> I agree; however I want more of a critique than just her hocks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only reason I commented on her hocks is because you mentioned it in the new set of pics you put up. Otherwise I wouldn't have said it. *shrug*

Again, pics under saddle and not squared up aren't really critiquable other than for us to say that she's cute and has a cute head and I like her markings. Sorry.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Drafty; I agree it does look like she's sickle hocked in a few of those photos. What I meant by the last post is that if I'm going to take new photos than I also would like new critiques as well. I'm not trying to insult anyone at all but I'm not going to sit here and argue over her training. I will post new pictures with her squared up in another thread at a later date. I feel this thread in general has gone off topic. Thank you everyone for your critique and comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, gotcha!

Yeah, if you post new pics where she's all squared up and standing nicely, I would be more than happy to critique again for you. I'm not getting in on the training debate since it's really none of my business what you do with your horse.


----------

